# More questions...!!!!



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Coming over in Jan for 3 week visit and planning on hitting a cpl of places....Specifically interested in Calgary and Edmonton (chose Jan as expecting the weather to be its most extreme!!!). As mentioned prev myself and partner(plus 2 dogs!) are planning to move over and are starting the PR application (under plumbing trade) shortly. 

Just wondering if anybody can recommend specific areas to live in Calgary or Edmonton??? We are expecting to pay between $800-$1200 as i have been looking into from this end.

Also i have an existing Thyroid problem from birth whereby i have to take thyroxine on a daily basis . This does not affect me in any way but was wondering if this will affect the application?

Any advice would be great.

We have also been looking for jobs this side of the pond however if anybody had any contacts/details on companies that they could forward me i would really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

anybody????? : )


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

amie01 said:


> Coming over in Jan for 3 week visit and planning on hitting a cpl of places....Specifically interested in Calgary and Edmonton (chose Jan as expecting the weather to be its most extreme!!!). As mentioned prev myself and partner(plus 2 dogs!) are planning to move over and are starting the PR application (under plumbing trade) shortly.
> 
> Just wondering if anybody can recommend specific areas to live in Calgary or Edmonton??? We are expecting to pay between $800-$1200 as i have been looking into from this end.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about Calgary or Edmonton or plumbing jobs so I can't comment there. However, I seriously doubt that your medical condition is going to be an issue at all. They are more interested in screening out people who could be a drain on the healthcare system. When I became a PR in the US, my daughter's asthma wasn't an issue at all - and she also takes meds daily to keep it under control.


----------



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> I don't know anything about Calgary or Edmonton or plumbing jobs so I can't comment there. However, I seriously doubt that your medical condition is going to be an issue at all. They are more interested in screening out people who could be a drain on the healthcare system. When I became a PR in the US, my daughter's asthma wasn't an issue at all - and she also takes meds daily to keep it under control.


Thanks for the reply. I've been so caught up with everything else it was only the other day i stopped and thought about it!!! What did you have to do in relation to having medical records sent over etc? Was it just a case of find a doctors/surgery when over there then have things transferred over? I suppose my doctors could adv when i next go but i want to get as much info as soon as!!!!! 

Thanks A


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

amie01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've been so caught up with everything else it was only the other day i stopped and thought about it!!! What did you have to do in relation to having medical records sent over etc? Was it just a case of find a doctors/surgery when over there then have things transferred over? I suppose my doctors could adv when i next go but i want to get as much info as soon as!!!!!
> 
> Thanks A


Before kids, my wife and I also went through the Canadian PR process. We applied through London and had our medicals done at a clinic in London (Harley St).

For the US PR application, we were already living in the US on H1B/H4 visas. So we just did the medicals at a clinic here in the US.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

It is best to search for work prior to housing as you will probably want to live on the same side of the chosen city, that you are working on. Edmonton is a thriving city and the surrounding areas are good too. Try Kijiji Edmonton Area Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Edmonton Area, Alberta for jobs & homes. Then put your CV/Resume on as many job sites as you can. Trades do well here my nephew has just gone into his 2nd year apprenticeship and is earning $120+ per hour.
Good luck
MandyB


----------

